# custom leo vivarium



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

with this thread i will follow my leopard gecko diy viv: victory:

so my dad told me he would build me a vivarium and this is what i got...



it was built for my leopard and crested geckos. i lined the bottom with polystyrene so as not to damage the wood with the heat mat.
however, not satisfied with just the one leopard gecko i decided to divide the top. i have done this with a sheet of polystyrene painted and varnished so its always removable (i later cute out holes on the front of this for the thermometers to sit in)...



(excuse the mess and the crestie viv is a work in progress at the moment)
i wanted my 'background' (so to call it) removable so i created a 'shell' from polystyrene. i then lined the floor with lino and began to build the setting with more polystyrene using sealant as a glue...



i used a flame to melt grooves into the sides and on the platforms and to round off edges

at this point the back wasnt stuck on


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

after letting it dry for a few days i let dexter have a wonder round so i could check if i wanted to change anything...





he seemed pretty happy :lol2:

i decided to add in a few more supports and close up the front hide abit more...



then i started to grout the whole thing. patient part!

after the first coat i put in some ivy leaves (pushed holes in with a cotton bud stick, put some sealant on the end of the leaves then stuck them in and grouted around them)



the back still isnt stuck on so i can get to the parts i couldnt reach from the front


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

after a few coats of grout i started to add black paint into the mixture to make the grout grey so i didnt have to paint so much then gave it a few coats with this ...



after leaving all that to dry i eventually used a sponge to paint over the grooves and create a rocky effect...




then i varnished it using the matte polyvine decorators varnish.

i still havent stuck the back on so i could paint and varnish from the back


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

then i let dexter have another look at his new home in progress :2thumb:


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

then after i had finished grouting and varnishing from the back i stuck the back on and grouted, painted and varnished that to match. this is where im at now...







the cricket tub will be a moist hide, i plan on maybe adding more plants and sorting out a hide to match. currently waiting for more thermometers and a bigger heatmat to be delivered :2thumb:


----------



## Josh6nine (Jun 27, 2010)

Well he looks like hes impressed with it lol. Is it any special type of grout or paint ? I've just carved a polystyrene boulder stack with a food bowl in the top for my cresties but Im unsure what so paint it with :hmm:


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

Josh6nine said:


> Well he looks like hes impressed with it lol. Is it any special type of grout or paint ? I've just carved a polystyrene boulder stack with a food bowl in the top for my cresties but Im unsure what so paint it with :hmm:


i just use normal bathroom grout seen as its better with moisture and mould and i used normal house paint but as cresties require more humidity id look in to it more


----------

